
Delicious 2.0 Launches For Real - jasonlbaptiste
http://www.techcrunch.com/2008/07/31/delicious-20-launches-really-it-totally-launched/
======
cmars232
I'm a long-time del.icio.us user and I feel burned. Performance looks good,
but I absolutely hate the new layout, its distracting and completely defeats
the original simplistic appeal of the site. It kind of looks like Digg painted
blue... and I'm a reddit-kind of guy :P

At least when Microsoft came out with Vista I could choose not to upgrade and
keep XP. This really sucks!

Any recommendations on alternatives that are more like "del.icio.us" than
"delicious.com"?

~~~
revorad
>>At least when Microsoft came out with Vista I could choose not to upgrade
and keep XP. This really sucks!

I think you make a very interesting point. This could be a major problem for
online applications, where users are forced to use newer versions even if they
prefer not to. Perhaps, as web applications mature, they will start giving
users the option of using older versions, although I'm not sure how practical
it would be for the developers.

------
nickb
Can I have old one back? This version sucks. Tag completion is crappy and you
don't see the tags that other people selected for the link. Speed of entry was
one thing that I liked about del.icio.us and now that it's gone, it's
horrible. Two features that made me wanna use it are now gone. Great :(

If anyone has some suggestions for some other bookmark site, please leave them
here.... I'm leaving delicious.com

------
dmix
Was this worth the wait? I don't think so.

The changes are small and the design is uninspiring. Maybe I'll see the
improvements take a bigger affect the more I used it.

This is would of been alright about a year ago, but now my first impression
is... yawn.

------
gaika
Looks so strange after you got used to the old UI. Hover over effects and
animations everywhere make it look like a kaleidoscope. Hate that.

Some link URLs have been changed and are normalized in the wrong way! Link to
my site now has 'www.' prepended to it. Lots of scripts and apps that rely on
URL being stable will fail.

~~~
jm4
Now that I use the new one I'm wondering what the long wait was for. The
search stuff is ok, but I don't really see anything else besides that and the
new look. It's much slower than the old one. =/ I hope they plan to roll out
more because this is pretty lackluster considering how long they've been
talking about it.

~~~
joshu
Someday I'll have to tell the whole story.

Suffice it for now that the separation between product and engineering makes
neither better.

~~~
gms
What do 'product' do? The actual design, which is then handed over to
engineering for implementation?

~~~
joshu
Something like that, yes.

There's Product Managers, Project Managers, Program Managers, Engineering
managers.

I think what happens is you have Product guys on one hand and Developers on
the other.

Engineering is inbetween and consists of the calculus of tradeoffs both from
the technology and from functionality. Most of the people with "engineer" in
their title are really developers, that just implement.

Then again, all this Silicon Valley software company mumbo jumbo is new to me
-- I'm still somewhat new to this industry...

------
iamdave
last.fm 2.0, Facebook 2.0 and even MySpace 2.0 all came before delicios 2.0,
and they all (even MySpace) at least feel worth something.

(also, couldn't you just have linked to delicious instead of TechCrunch?
Lately I'm getting this 'telling you what you don't really need to know' vibe
from them and it's killing me)

------
arthurk
The search is a lot faster, the safari bookmarklet opens in a new popup, the
design is cool. Good first impression.

I like it.

------
inigojones
A classic example of fixing what's not broken.

~~~
greyman
Exactly my thought. del.icio.us worked as expected, and I for one didn't wish
any new feature. I just want to bookmark currently visited URL with tags, and
that's it. That uber-polished design is completely unnecessary, even
distracting. Even the former URL del.icio.us was more cool that this one.

I am sad.

------
joao
They really have a big team working on it, curious to see that they display
all their names and bookmarks: <http://delicious.com/about>

Unfortunately the UI is way to bloated, not enought contrast between the
elements, like the old layout had. But perfomance wise, it seems that the
migration to the PHP Symfony framework helped to speed things out.

------
ralph
Another unwelcome change is that the XML you get from, e.g.
<http://del.icio.us/api/tags/get> now comes with a trailing comment containing
the date and time. This means periodically downloading your data to store off-
del.icio.us results in a growing set of diffs even when none of the real
data's changed. E.g.

    
    
        -<!-- fe02.api.del.ac4.yahoo.net uncompressed Thu Jul 31 02:23:30 PDT 2008 -->
        +<!-- fe02.api.del.ac4.yahoo.net uncompressed Fri Aug  1 01:28:35 PDT 2008 -->
    

Now, I can change my scripts to easily work around this, but should I really
have too? Didn't compiler writers learn a long time ago that embedding a
timestamp into a object file is a bad idea; far better for it to be
determinate for comparison and testing.

P.S. +1 for wanting the old UI back. Sorry, joshu.

------
pskomoroch
Hopefully they fix the usability issues they introduced quickly. I'm a long
time user and I might bail. More feedback here:

"Suggestions and ideas: What do you dislike about the new design?"
[http://support.delicious.com/forum/comments.php?DiscussionID...](http://support.delicious.com/forum/comments.php?DiscussionID=193&page=3)

Maybe contact Bernard as well:

Bernard Kerr, lead designer user experience designer @ delicious
[http://infosthetics.com/archives/2008/04/bernard_kerr_yahoo_...](http://infosthetics.com/archives/2008/04/bernard_kerr_yahoo_talk.html)

------
dominik
Simple question for the new delicious:

How can I sort my bookmarks by # of people who have also bookmarked them? I
want to see which of my bookmarks are most popular or least popular.

------
moonriver
I haven't been "waiting" for the new design, so it not having any major
changes doesn't bother me. It's a nice, fresh design and I like it - I'm glad
they haven't done anything drastic.

------
tpiep
I really wish they would allow for adding links to a bookmark's description.
It would make it so much nicer for making "via" links. Markdown, Textile, <a
href=..., anything!

------
mpc
I actually really like it. The design is cool and adds a lot of new UI
features without over doing it or moving away from the simple and clean
interface that made is so popular.

------
tocomment
I'd like to see a simplified del.icio.us bookmarklet for the iPhone. Their new
one is just too bulky to maneuver on my little phone.

